
Why humans lost their penile bone - tickeydoc
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/12/why-humans-lost-their-penis-bone
======
sunstone
This article says _absolutely nothing_ about why humans lost the penile bone.
Ok not exactly true, it intimates that humans (males in particular) copulate
for a short period of time so they didn't need it. From which we can infer
that human females preferred not to have to spend a tedious amount of time in
copulation. :)

------
hsienmaneja
Wow, fascinating. Is it true that the shape of a penis head evolved that way
to scoop out competing sperm?

~~~
jazoom
That doesn't sound right to me, unless the ancestor species is quite different
from humans. The sperm that are likely to get anything done have been shot
into the cervical opening. The penis doesn't get into there.

